# Vietnam : Saigon city's skyline



## LamDai (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

1,2,3 and 5 are too blown out. Not much going on in 4. 6 and 11 are too oversaturated, 11 almost gets away with it but 6 just looks weird. 13 and 10 are too soft and/or blurry. 8 is pretty good but has too many distractions.

Now for the good. 
7 is a great pano, its an interesting vantage point with lots of visual interest, good use of sepia tone here. although the horizon is off, but overall I like it, and think it's a good photo.

9 is gorgeous! great contrast of colors. The straight building in front really adds to the diagonal houses in the middle and the curve of the background. The sky is beautifull with interesting couds wich are exposed well. Just a all around great photo IMO

12 is just cool. Good detail and sharpness, with a good amount of contrast especially from such a great distance.


----------



## LamDai (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for ur careful comment ! I love ur opinions !


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

You and me both would benefit from a neutral density filter, or a graduated N.D. filter. I have the same unfortunate problem with skies; My subject is exposed well, but my skies get blown out. 

I just learned about one the other day from jaharris1001. I haven't got one yet but I'm definitely going to, as it will save me some heartache.

I'm an amateur myself, so I do try and give helpful comments, whenever I can. My knowlege is limited, so take my critique as subjective as you wish.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/jaharris1001.html


----------

